# Fitting a Pull Cord Switch in Van Bathroom



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I am changing the fluorescent strip light in the bathroom to an led. The current strip-light has an on/off switch on the casing that Mrs Caulkhead finds hard to find in the middle of the night, so I thought a pull cord switch would make life easier. Access to the above ceiling area is easy so wiring will be straightforward, BUT, where do the wires go? The 12v supply in the ceiling has just two cables (1xblack and 1xwhite) as does the new led strip light. Can anyone advise as to how to wire in a pull switch?  I have a redundant switch from when I upgraded our bungalow bathroom and presumably it is ok to use this?

Caulkhead


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Unless someone has stripped out part of the wiring to find a route, you may do best to ask the builders.

Alan


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

> Alan said:-Unless someone has stripped out part of the wiring to find a route, you may do best to ask the builders.


Not following you Alan! I am referring to my Motorhome not my bungalow.

I want to know how to wire in a pull cord switch in the bathroom of my van.

Cheers, Caulkhead


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

One of the incoming wires to the strip light will be the unswitched negative. The other will be the positive which will go to the strip light switch to operate the light.

Disconnect the two incoming wires. Connect the negative directly to your LED light. Using a twin cable connect the incoming positive wire to one of the wires and feed it to your switch. Connect the other side of the switch to the other wire in the twin cable and run it to the other side of the LED light. [it would be easier to do it than describe it].
Check the polarity of the incoming supply to your strip light so that you ensure you switch the positive although in practice this wouldn't matter. Check and make sure you connect the wires correctly to the LED light if polarity matters. 
Your switch should do the job ok.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Pretty simple, just fit the switch into the live 12v feed, but a 240 switch is a bit naf to use, IMO! I fitted a 12volt PIR that automatically switches the bathroom LED and SOG fan as you open the door and turns off automatically after about 10 mins


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Would a pull cord switch not be very noisy in the van?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

> Would a pull cord switch not be very noisy in the van?


Not as noisy as Mrs Caulkhead cursing because she cant find the switch on the present light fitting 

Caulkhead


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A domestic pull-cord switch is a bit overkill.

As mentioned they can be awfully noisy clickety-click.

Any way you could fit one of these?

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/level5/module.jsp?moduleId=cpc/261644.xml

You don't really need to worry about electric shocks - you are switching a mere 12V.

Second thoughts - perhaps you need to upgrade Mrs Caulk.

Mr & Mrs Pippin can find our way around the van and home bathrooms in the pitch dark - especially in the pitch dark as that seems to be when we use them most :!:  :lol: ottytrain5:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Or you could wire the lights in the van's bathroom via one of those intruder alarm mat pads . . . Walk on it & lights go on :silly:


----------

